# Tesco Clubcard change in Terms & Conditions:



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

What's all this then?

On 1 May, Tesco is changing its terms and conditions meaning anyone who clubs their Clubcard vouchers together with friends and family or gives them away won't be able to. Thus if you want to do it, act quickly. It also puts a definite kaibosh on selling the vouchers on eBay.

This is because on 1 May '08 Tesco clubcard vouchers will only be usable by the person who's name is on the voucher... they won't be transferable.

For full story visit:
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=739293


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

About time too.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't have a problem with that.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

"Don't have a problem with that"

Me neither !! just got a the equivalent of a ferry ticket in vouchers this morning    

Ian


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

"Me neither !! just got a the equivalent of a ferry ticket in vouchers this morning"

Yep, got our summer holiday paid for in yesterdays post .


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Liam off to post ours to Eurotunnel as I type this. From what I remember reading they are not transferable now. My name was on the deal voucher and the booking agent at Eurotunnel asked for it specifically. Must say I do not have a problem with it though. 

Can we start a campaign to get P & O or other Xchannel ferry operator to accept the deals again?

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi Sue

The problem is who do we campaign at? Tesco told me that P&O walked away from the scheme and you can guess what P&O said.

There are still a lot of crossings with P&O Do-Ca for as little as £31.25 for my van - booked as 8.5m long.

I am saving my vouchers for a P&O world cruise - so I need about £15,000 worth and also eye surgery - about £2,000 worth.

PO Cruises and PO ferries are related only in name only and are not associated in any other way.

Russell


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
How funny this is, I have just been on the phone to Tesco's about that very point as my cousin has given me some vouchers I asked if I can use them for a deal and she said yes as long as my cousin is with me when I have to call them so that tesco's could speak to him, aw well nothing lost.
Thanks for the info.

Ron :roll: :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Just had my bus LPG so cant use Eurotunnel anymore.

I so wished they had a channel ferry crossing still.

We even use tesco credit cards for the point :roll: :roll:


----------

